
NYC got Functional Programming years ago, so why can't the west coast? - reinman
Lambda calculus is supposedly &quot;solved&quot; yet FP struggles for adoption. Since FP and lambda calculus are rooted in the same math, this points to structural flaws in a very outdated (hence profitable) Silicon Valley tech stack. Perhaps west coast group-think &#x2F; turf protection has created a blind spot that is hampering overall innovation. One might wonder if math has fallen out of fashion on the west coast. Have the once mighty Stanford and Berkeley lost their edge? Has VC-driven consumerism produced a Bay Area that is no longer a serious tech leader? Is that why VC-backed startup events increasingly resemble home and garden shows?<p>Meanwhile, NYC finance escaped lambda years ago.<p>[https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@reinman&#x2F;monoids-to-groupoids-492c35105113]
======
Khelavaster
The functional programming supported in .Net has done nicely out West.

~~~
reinman
Yes that's the point .NET is a 20 year old stack which is great for
Microsoft's market cap but maybe not for the rest of the industry

